# سؤال روحي (متجدد)



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

انا جبت سؤال قبل كده وكل عضو دخل جاوب من وجهة نظره

كان بعنوان

سؤال روحي عن البابا كيرلس

هيكون كل كام يوم او كل يوم في سؤال روحي هنجاوب عليه من وجهة نظرنا

والهدف زيادة وتقوية معلومات بداخلنا ونكمل بعض فيها

بتمني الفكرة تعجبكم


سؤال رقم (2)

​*
*

مــاذا تـقـــول لــو شـخــص قـالــك أوصــف لـــي يـســـــوع  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*

*



​


----------



## جيلان (11 يونيو 2011)

فكرة حلوة اوى بجد يا روزى

يسوع الهى وحبيبى وسبب فخرى كان انى بنته .. بنت الملك ... بحس فعلا انى اميرة او ملكة خصوصا فى وسط العالم بحس انى مميزة بسببه 
من غيره مكنش هيبقى عندى سلام فى قلبى و احب فعلا ان كل الناس تعرفه وتدوق الاحساس الحلو بيه
شخص تحبه اول ما تقرى كلامه وتبقى نفسك تشوفه عشان بتحبه مش عشان تتأكد من وجوده
يسوع مش هقدر اتكلم عنه لوحده لانه جوانا مش شايفيينه من برة فطلع الكلام كله عليا وعليه 
صديق وحبيب لما تعد معاه مش محتاج تبرر كلامك لانه فاهمك , اكتر حد ممكن ترتاح معاه
نكتفى بعذا القدر لان الكلام عنه ميخلصش


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> فكرة حلوة اوى بجد يا روزى
> 
> يسوع الهى وحبيبى وسبب فخرى كان انى بنته .. بنت الملك ... بحس فعلا انى اميرة او ملكة خصوصا فى وسط العالم بحس انى مميزة بسببه
> من غيره مكنش هيبقى عندى سلام فى قلبى و احب فعلا ان كل الناس تعرفه وتدوق الاحساس الحلو بيه
> ...





كلامك حلو اوي يا جيلان

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

ربى يسوع 
سؤال صعب يا روزى لان الكلام يعجز امام وصفه ووصف محبته 
لا توصف محبته وجماله ففيه الراحه والحب والسلام والفرح الدائم طول ما انا تحت ظله وجناحه 
محدش بعرف يريحنى يوم ما اتعب غيره 
بحس دايماً انى مصبوغه بصبغه غير العالم  لمجرد ان اسمى مقترن باسمه انى بنت مسيحيه يعنى بنت ملك الملوك ورب الارباب​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ربى يسوع
> سؤال صعب يا روزى لان الكلام يعجز امام وصفه ووصف محبته
> لا توصف محبته وجماله ففيه الراحه والحب والسلام والفرح الدائم طول ما انا تحت ظله وجناحه
> محدش بعرف يريحنى يوم ما اتعب غيره
> بحس دايماً انى مصبوغه بصبغه غير العالم  لمجرد ان اسمى مقترن باسمه انى بنت مسيحيه يعنى بنت ملك الملوك ورب الارباب​




ميرسي ليكي يا سوسو

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2011)

*يسوع هو طفل المزود الذى بدأت من عنده الحكايه ..  
هو الحق المستحق أن يتبع .. هو الحياه من  بدايتها لنهايتها 
يسوع ليا هو أعظم صديق واقرب رفيق
لما تملانى الدنيا هموم وتعض باسنانها على رقبتى وتخنقنى بقسوتها ما بلاقيش غيره يسمعنى ويطبطب عليا
مهما بعدت عنه عمره ما بيهملنى وبيفضل ينده عليا وبيفرح برجوعى وباعلان توبتى 
معاه بحس بالامان بالسلام ومن غيره بعيش الغربه بمرارتها
يسوع هو الطريق  "ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص"
+ الطريق للراحه .. تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وانا اريحكم +

+ الطريق للفرح ... افرحوا كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا +

+ الطريق للقوه ... استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى +

+ الطريق للحكمه ... انا الحكمه اسكن الذكاء وعندى تدابير المعرفة +

+ الطريق للنور ... انا هو نور العالم +

+ الطريق للحرية ... ان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقه تكونون احرارا +

+ الطريق للقدرة ... بدونى لا تقدروا ان تفعلوا شئ +

+ الطريق للحياة ... به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد +

+ الطريق للمجد ... لست اسال من اجل العالم بل من أجل اللذين اعطيتنى لأنهم لك وكل ماهو لى فهو لك وماهو لك فهو لى وانا ( ممجد ) فيهم +


المسيح هو الطريق لملكوت السموات 

المسيح هو الطريق للحق والحياة 
نعم هو طريقى للابديه والخلاص ولذلك انا لن اتركه ابداااااااااااااااااااا
موضوع جمييييييل يا روزايتى 
اجمل تقييم ليكى حبيبتى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

كلامك جميل اوي يا دونا

ربنا يفرحك يا قمر

وميرسي للتقييم الغالي


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2011)

*+ فكرة الموضوع مميزة خالص

+اما عن السؤال عن شخص المسيح له كل المجد ووصفه..

انا بحب اقوله بابا يسوع مهما كبرت هفضل اقوله بابا يسوع لانه أبويـــــــــــــا قبل ما يكون إلهى
مع ربى يسوع بلاقى نفسى وبلاقى راحتى معاه
+ واجمل حاجة فى حياتى هو حبيبى يسوع ... 
لما بتضايق بحسه بيطبطب عليا ولما اشكيله بيمسعنى ويعزينى .
+يسوع أجمل كلمة بيشعر بيها قلبى قبل لسانى 
+لما بزعل منه ساعات لان تفكيرى البشرى محدود وانظر اليه فبلاقى حب ماله حدود بيطمن بيه قلبى .
بس مش هكمل كلام عن ربنا يسوع له كل المجد علشان انا عينيا هتبتدى تدمع.*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا ابو تربو

ميرسي خالص للمشاركة الجميلة دي وللتقييم

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## هالة الحب (11 يونيو 2011)

ان اجمل شىء وهبنا الله هو الحب والمقصود حب الخير وحب الناس وحب كل ما خلق الله وقد كان المسيح 
حب متجسد فى صورة بشر.ولذلك ومن خلال حبى للمسيح اجدنى احب كل ما خلق الله.


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا هالة

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا قمر


----------



## تيمو (11 يونيو 2011)

بتعرفي يا روزي

كثير مرات بيقولوا إنو يسوع أضعف وأرق وألطف من إنو يكون قدوة لأي شاب ، ولكن الحقيقة عكس ذلك تماماً ... 

بالنسبة لي أرى بالمسيح قدوة في كل شيء حتى في طريقة إجاباته التي تحمل حكمة منقطعة النظير ، من إحدى إجاباته التي مازالت تثير إعجابي ولا أمل من قرائتها مراراً وتكراراً: أنتَ قلت ، فهو أمام أعظم حاكم في زمانه لم يرتجف خوفاً بل وقف بثبات وقوة ، 

المسيح قدوة لي لأنه قوي، ثائر ، مُحدث التغيير المطلوب في حياة الكثيرين ، قالب الموازيين ، هو سبب تواجدنا في هذا المنتدى ، سبب عزائي ورجائي ، سبب توازني ، سبب أنني كما أنا معه بلا أقنعة أشعر بأنني كامل ، يكفيني منه ابتسامة رضا في كل صباح

موضوع جميل ، بس مش قادر أقيّمك لأنو شكلي مقيّمك قبل فترة


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2011)

_*مــاذا تـقـــول لــو شـخــص قـالــك أوصــف لـــي يـســـــوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*







​_​_سيدى ومخلصى وملجأى وحصن حياتى وأملى الوحيد 
ربى يسوع المسيح ...... هو طريق النجاه 
ربى يسوع المسيح ...... هو من بذل نفسه من أجلى 
ربى يسوع المسيح ..... أحبنى لنفسى 
ربى يسوع المسيح ..... منبع المحبه والفرح
ربى يسوع المسيح ..... هو أملى وحياتى 
ربى يسوع المسيح ......أحن اب 
ربى يسوع المسيح .....بدونه لا أستطيع أن أفعل شيئاً​_


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2011)

*ويسوع متواضع وصابر 
من أكون* *يا من صلبت لأجلنا نحن الكفارة..*
ف.......

شارة صليبك عا الصدر منارة..

ثورة حنان... محبة وحرارة..

حرية وقربان وولادة وعمادة..

وصلى رعيان ونظام وحضارة..

يا النجم ال طل من فوق المشارق..

نور عا الكل ضوا عا المفارق..

المجوس انسر قدم المحارق..

بخور ومر ودهب الاسوارة..

يا ام النور يا عدرا العدارى..

من نور ونور شعشعة المغارة..

انبهروا القصور وبيوت العبادة..

وغارة البدور والشمس ومدارة..

==========
منارة = اضاءة
المحارق = الذبائح
شعشعة = مشتقة من شعاع
البدور= الفائقة الجمال اي البدر
ومداره= اي الذي يدور حول الشمس


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> بتعرفي يا روزي
> 
> كثير مرات بيقولوا إنو يسوع أضعف وأرق وألطف من إنو يكون قدوة لأي شاب ، ولكن الحقيقة عكس ذلك تماماً ...
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا ميتو علي مرورك وكلامك الجميل

واعتبر التقييم وصل يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _*مــاذا تـقـــول لــو شـخــص قـالــك أوصــف لـــي يـســـــوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




جميل اوي يا كوكو

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *ويسوع متواضع وصابر
> من أكون* *يا من صلبت لأجلنا نحن الكفارة..*
> ف.......
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا كليمو علي الكلام والتوضيح

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

السؤال الروحي الجديد

هو

ماذا نتعلم من الصوم والصلاة؟
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*+ الصلاة بالنسبالى زى الهوا اللى بتنفسه ... لازم اكلم ربنا كل يوم .. ومش لازم صلاة كلام ! 
الصلاة ممكن فى القلب .. صلاة بنظرة اليه .. صلاة بكلمة بحبك يارب 
+الصلاة قوة بلجأ اليها فى كل اوقات حياة 
فى الفرح فى الحزن فى الاختيار فى كل حاجة.
+ ياما إختبرت قوة الصلاة فى حياتى وفاعليتها... 
+اما الصوم بقى بحبه خالص وبستناه يجى مناسباته لان بحب خالص التناول فى الصوم بحس بقوة روحية جوايا وجربت فاعلية الصوم فى حياتى وكان ليها اثر كبير.
+أنا نفسى كل حياتى تبقى صوم وصلاة .

كفاية كدة كلام عن الصوم والصلاة أنا رغيت بس سؤال روحى حلو خالص

+ربنا يبارك خدمتك تاسونى.*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *+ الصلاة بالنسبالى زى الهوا اللى بتنفسه ... لازم اكلم ربنا كل يوم .. ومش لازم صلاة كلام !
> الصلاة ممكن فى القلب .. صلاة بنظرة اليه .. صلاة بكلمة بحبك يارب
> +الصلاة قوة بلجأ اليها فى كل اوقات حياة
> فى الفرح فى الحزن فى الاختيار فى كل حاجة.
> ...




جميل يا ابو تربو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> السؤال الروحي الجديد
> 
> هو
> 
> ...





 اولاً.. صلاتنا  وصيامنا المسيحي هو بالحقيقة نقطة الالتقاء الدائم مع المسيح فالصلاة والصوم النابعان  من قلب الانسان..يتكون او ينتج عنهما علاقة قلبية  صادقة بيننا وبين  الرب . طبعاً  هناك  فرق شاسع  بين من  يصلي ويصوم  كواجب خوفاً من غضبه  واسترضاء لجلاله..

 اذ بالخوف والاسترضاء  تصبح  العلاقة بين الانسان  والرب  علاقة السيد بالخادم او العبد..  علاقة غير صحيحة  هي اقرب الى العبودية..
لكننا عندما نزاول على  الصلاة النابعة من القلب  للله..
 ومع الله عندها تتكون علاقة لذيذة جميلة نقية طاهرة  اقرب منها الى البنوة  ونستحق  عندها ان ندعى اولاد الله الابرار..
 بهذا  تتكون محبته وارادته  داخل قلوبنا ..
هذا برأي اهم شي نكتسبه ونستهلمه من الصوم والصلاة..
سؤال وجيه يا روزي تشكري عليه..


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tamav maria (21 يونيو 2011)

الصلاة المسيحية هي التعبير الصادر من قلب المؤمن يخاطب به أباه السماوي ليحمده ويشكره ويطلب منه ما يحتاج إليه . فالصلاة إذاً هي اللغة التي يعبر فيها المؤمن عن حبه لله وشكره له وعن ولائه لشخصه الكريم .
اما الصوم عملية قائمة بين الإنسان  وربه ، يؤديها  المسيحي بحريته عندما يشاء،وكما يشاء ، فلا علاقة لتداخلات الناس في صيامه أو عدم صيامه فهو في الحالين لا يؤذي أحد 
 الصوم والصلاة ، هذه أمور تَنْتُجُ عن تفاعلٍ داخليٍ في قلب الانسان وفي أعماقه ولا يمكن أن تأتي بالعصا أو التهديد بالقصاص .

ميرسي روزي 
لموضوعك القيم والمميز


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا نيتا

ربنا يعوضك


----------

